

The Blind Man Who Taught Himself to See (2011) - davesailer
http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/print-view/the-blind-man-who-taught-himself-to-see-20120504

======
hydrox24
He actually did a TED talk two months ago at TED2015. It's from 4 years after
the article above was written, and it's one of those talks that leaves you
with lingering thoughts for days afterward.

[https://www.ted.com/talks/daniel_kish_how_i_use_sonar_to_nav...](https://www.ted.com/talks/daniel_kish_how_i_use_sonar_to_navigate_the_world?language=en)

~~~
kinleyd
Thanks for the link. Daniel Kish's story is inspiring.

------
Retric
I actually tried to do this as a sighted kid. I got good enough fairly quickly
to find the doorway in a dark room. Which might not seem like much, but it
more or less removed my fear of the dark which is probably a useful thing.

------
dazc
Previous discussion: (Batman)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908296)

A truly inspiring story.

------
djtriptych
This kid has been doing it since age 7:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1QaCeosUmw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1QaCeosUmw)

